#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo an alle ich möchte Arzt befund überetzen lassen >

## Hüebner

Erst mal ein Hallöchen an alle ich bin 53 Jahre alt und wohne in Hamburg  
Ich habe einen Arztbericht den ich nicht verstehe? 
Scharfe Zwerchfelle mit diskretem Zwerchfellbuckel rechts dorsal.   
Dann das Herz ist in den Maßen nach grenzwertig groß aber nicht vitiumtypisch fehlkonfiguriert, kräftige Hili in den Peripherie auffasernd mit diskreten Zeichen der Peribronchitis.Beginnende Ventrospondylosis.  
was bedeutet das alles vielleicht gibt es Ärzte oder jemand der sich im medizinischen Bereich auskennt. Ist das gefährlich und muss das hehandelt werden. und wie sehen meine Zukunftperspektieven aus  
Gruss Uschi

----------

